# Navigation Waypoints: will it ever happen?



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381033434806542336


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381033434806542336


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

On waypoints, IIRC, Elon originally said no way, then changed to "if it's that important to you guys, then OK", and now is jokingly[?] saying no again. Yes, Elon, some of us travel, and not just from supercharger to supercharger. I'll gladly give you another year to develop FSD, but I want my waypoints!!


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

FRC said:


> On waypoints, IIRC, Elon originally said no way, then changed to "if it's that important to you guys, then OK", and now is jokingly[?] saying no again. Yes, Elon, some of us travel, and not just from supercharger to supercharger. I'll gladly give you another year to develop FSD, but I want my waypoints!!


He should have stuck to the original "no way".

I don't understand waypoints.

Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Garlan Garner said:


> He should have stuck to the original "no way".
> 
> I don't understand waypoints.
> 
> Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


One of the nice features of Tesla's navigation is that it will also figure out if you need to charge in order to reach your destination. If you only ever navigate to the "next stop", then you may end up arriving without enough charge to make it to a subsequent stop.

Sure, there are ways to work around this (abetterrouteplanner is probably the best currently, or switch the car's navigation to a subsequent destination as you approach the last supercharger on your current route), but it would be nice to have the car handle this for you.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> I don't understand waypoints.
> 
> Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


Sure, that is what I have to do all the time. And I simply ignore the navigation at times as I make different choices for some route segments, either because I know something the system doesn't or due to personal choice. But it is not ideal. With no routing options other than toggling on/off tolls, it just strays from the excellence that it otherwise offers in calculating how much charging is needed. With the Tesla calculation being so good and helpful and indicating how much charging you need to get to your destination, waypoints or route options would enhance the usability.

My first in-car navigation was in my 2005 Honda Odyssey. It offered route choices, waypoints and let you block certain road segments to prevent the navigation from using them (detours). It just doesn't seem like it would be cutting edge technology for Tesla to expand the navigation system to do likewise, especially since refueling and planning that refueling is of heightened interest in an EV.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Sure, that is what I have to do all the time. And I simply ignore the navigation at times as I make different choices for some route segments, either because I know something the system doesn't or due to personal choice. But it is not ideal. With no routing options other than toggling on/off tolls, it just strays from the excellence that it otherwise offers in calculating how much charging is needed. With the Tesla calculation being so good and helpful and indicating how much charging you need to get to your destination, waypoints or route options would enhance the usability.
> 
> My first in-car navigation was in my 2005 Honda Odyssey. It offered route choices, waypoints and let you block certain road segments to prevent the navigation from using them (detours). It just doesn't seem like it would be cutting edge technology for Tesla to expand the navigation system to do likewise, especially since refueling and planning that refueling is of heightened interest in an EV.


It would be nice for the navigation had a little bit of AI intelligence. Simple things like when you get off on exit that's not part of your route and there's not a super charger there, it should ask you if you're looking for something to eat we're looking for a clean restroom and offer up some choices. They could even be advertiser driven. At minimum it should ask you if you would like to pause The navigation till you return to the highway. Instead of continually trying to reroute you as you're just trying to go through a drive-through. If I can handle the simple stuff it would give me more confidence that they can actually make FSD work. To post a video that it actually parked in a parking space Correctly one time does not excite me. So until they get it work and give us some more information to make the experience better.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Garlan Garner said:


> He should have stuck to the original "no way".
> 
> I don't understand waypoints.
> 
> Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


I don't use waypoints in the volvo often, but I do find them useful.

travelling home from work I have a number of choices: 

Alex Fraser Bridge vs Tunnel?
If I take Alex Fraser do I get off at Nordel (eww), 64th, hwy 10 or 99?
If I take the tunnel, do I get off at hwy 10, hwy 91 or King George?
The route is affected by traffic, and if I am heading home directly or stopping at a store, and if so - which store?

What I can do is set a final destination and then the waypoints and I am presented with a 3 options - fastest route, most fuel efficient route, and a "scenic" route. The route presented take into account the extra stops and make very different route options than if I had headed directly home.

Now, the volvo is a hybrid - so pre-pandemic, once every 2 months I'd get a mid-trip nag to fill up .... So by adding a waypoint to the Husky to get gas can and will change the route based on this new stop.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Madmolecule said:


> It would be nice for the navigation had a little bit of AI intelligence. Simple things like when you get off on exit that's not part of your route and there's not a super charger there, it should ask you if you're looking for something to eat we're looking for a clean restroom and offer up some choices. They could even be advertiser driven. At minimum it should ask you if you would like to pause The navigation till you return to the highway. Instead of continually trying to reroute you as you're just trying to go through a drive-through. If I can handle the simple stuff it would give me more confidence that they can actually make FSD work. To post a video that it actually parked in a parking space Correctly one time does not excite me. So until they get it work and give us some more information to make the experience better.


the Volvo nav system will make suggestions like stopping for food or for gas (yeah, i'm down to 1/4 of the tank, but in a hybrid that is still weeks away).

Waze also does that.

Not a fan to be honest. I have two kids and my wife and sometimes a mother in law to suggest extra stops...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> He should have stuck to the original "no way".
> 
> I don't understand waypoints.
> 
> Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


Yes, you are correct, you do not understand. I could give dozens of examples, and others have already given a few. But I'll add one simple to understand example. I'm road tripping in an unfamiliar area. I know that I want to end up at a specific supercharger, but I want to see the sights in a less than direct route on surface roads. Can I make it to the supercharger on my indirect route? Without additional calculation, I don't know. Can the car give me turn-by-turn directions for my indirect route? Not without entering destination 1, then 2, then supercharger.
I've had to perform this routine probably hundreds of times. It is a royal pain in the rear. There is certainly a better way.

Not everyone's needs and desires are the same. Some of us are dying to get FSD beta ASAP, I'm not much interested in that. I'd like waypoints, they would be very helpful to me. I might be the only one who feels this way, and that's OK. It's just one man's opinion.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

perhaps we need a waypoints thread. I would split off the posts in this thread if I could, but I can't


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> perhaps we need a waypoints thread. I would split off the posts in this thread if I could, but I can't


You can use the report button to notify those of us who can.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> the Volvo nav system will make suggestions like stopping for food or for gas (yeah, i'm down to 1/4 of the tank, but in a hybrid that is still weeks away).
> 
> Waze also does that.
> 
> Not a fan to be honest. I have two kids and my wife and sometimes a mother in law to suggest extra stops...


I agree that if it's not helpful, it can be very annoying. At least it could shut up while you're doing whatever. This could be done by voice command. It would be nice if it looks for voice commands during instances like this without even having to push the scroll button. Typically I can find my way back to the interstate on my own. It would be nice if it just automatically re-engaged once you're back on the on ramp


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i have voice directions disabled as default on the model3 and turn them off everytime on the volvo (no default off setting). i can follow the popup visuals just fine. or not. sometime I just screw with the thing for kicks.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> You can use the report button to notify those of us who can.


i really only considered "report" as for people doing something naughty. didn't know it has other uses. thank you.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> i really only considered "report" as for people doing something naughty. didn't know it has other uses. thank you.


You're welcome. I think mostly it is used to report issues with users, but it can be used to report anything you want to bring to our attention.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

garsh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381033434806542336


He's just messing with us. Hopefully we'll see V11 soon but hope they don't dumb it down too much, it's way overdue


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> He's just messing with us.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> He should have stuck to the original "no way".
> 
> I don't understand waypoints.
> 
> Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


Here's an example from our long drive a week ago, our first overnight trip since before the pandemic began.
My wife and I were finally going to visit my parents in St Pete. On the way down from ATL, I wanted to stop at the Tommy Bahama Outlet in The Villages, FL, to shop for some bargains. If I had told our car that we wanted to go to the Tommy Bahama Outlet, it would have assumed that this was our final destination, and as a result, it would have told me that the last necessary Supercharging stop was Tifton. We would have arrived in The Villages on a pretty low charge, and likely out of range for the next-closest Supercharger on our route (Land o' Lakes), and would have had to backtrack to Lady Lake or Ocala (both ~20 miles back up the road, if in range at all).

To avoid this, I had to keep the destination as St. Pete until well after we left Tifton, guess that we had to to charge in either Valdosta, Gainesville or Ocala, and then guess what we'd need to get the rest of the way to St Pete with the ~15 mile detour to/from the Tommy Bahama Outlet mentally factored in.

Of course that was not an especially difficult task for a driver accustomed to a little mental arithmetic, but considering that Elon has made it a priority to have the upcoming Model S decide what gear you must want at any time, it seems that adding waypoints would be both trivially easy to program and more useful. I mean, if we're trying to remove driver decisions from the equation as much as possible, why are we forcing the driver to figure out how to manage charging when there are multiple destinations involved? Waypoints are also going to be necessary if we ever truly do see true FSD and/or robotaxis, to keep the car from going to a destination from which it can't return because it lacks the necessary range to get to a Supercharger.

As luck would have it, we charged in Gainesville, but the traffic was so bad that we stood no chance of making it to the outlet before they closed. So we hit it on the way back. I got a few shirts and my wife got a pair of shorts and a dress.


----------



## Dasher (Oct 5, 2018)

There are lots of facilities in "normal" satnav systems which have been around for years. Examples are the choice between fastest or shortest route, avoiding tolls, excluding motorways or ferries, and a few others. I have used them all, and found them useful over nearly 20 years of in-car navigation. Along with easy to read coloured maps they have made my life easier.

I wish that Tesla would give a higher priority to bringing their satnav up to a decent standard. Those of us who love driving (and their Tesla) would welcome it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> perhaps we need a waypoints thread. I would split off the posts in this thread if I could, but I can't


Done.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

This is the downside of vertical integration. Waypoints are even more important with EVs with the current state of charging. And being able to change the route for FSD will be important too. I can't imagine they don't think this is needed. Despite what Elon says I think it's just not a priority.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

TrevP said:


> , it's way overdue


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

My other car has waypoints navigation and it is very handy. One case in point: We visit a plethora of Christmas displays... I use waypoint navigation to find the most efficient way to visit all of them. Likewise if I have a bunch of errands to run. Much easier than having to do it by hand or on Goggle Maps (forget trying to do it on Apple Maps)...


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Garlan Garner said:


> He should have stuck to the original "no way".
> 
> I don't understand waypoints.
> 
> Just navigate to the next place you want to go.


People wanting it and finding use out of it is not dependent on your understanding of it....

As to your suggestion, what a novel idea!! Why didn't anyone who wants this particular feature think of that??!!


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

The navigation system had trouble even finding the closest supercharger today. When I press the supercharger icon the closest one doesn't appear. The neural network must be drinking again. I had to search for it my address. It would've been nice to have all the way points of my day. I should be able to be put him through the app prior to ever leaving the house.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> When I press the supercharger icon the closest one doesn't appear.


Your settings are causing that. On the top, you are only searching for two bolts of power.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Your settings are causing that. On the top, you are only searching for two bolts of power.


Nice catch!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Your settings are causing that. On the top, you are only searching for two bolts of power.


What in the world are the bolts supposed to mean?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

i think 1 bolt is L2, 2 bolts = urban SCers(72kw), 3 bolts=full blown superchargers(150 and above)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> What in the world are the bolts supposed to mean?


Perhaps third party fast chargers, destination chargers, then superchargers?


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

garsh said:


> What in the world are the bolts supposed to mean?


Thanks that Gray on Gray interface is really helping me out. I assumed it meant no 3 bolts available


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. What a completely unintuitive interface.

It's not clear at all that a "bolt" means anything in particular.
It's not clear that a user is supposed to be able to select and unselect these bolts. Change them to be blue/gray (selected/unselected) buttons like* everything else* that is selectable in the user interface!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Wow. What a completely unintuitive interface.
> 
> It's not clear at all that a "bolt" means anything in particular.
> It's not clear that a user is supposed to be able to select and unselect these bolts. Change them to be blue/gray (selected/unselected) buttons like* everything else* that is selectable in the user interface!


You mean you don't remember the single mention in release notes a little over a year ago?



Bigriver said:


> View attachment 34041


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Kinda like changing the clock. I don't recall ever seeing instructions to press the time display when you change time zones. And that time display doesn't appear selectable at all! I stumbled on it by total happenstance.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Kinda like changing the clock. I don't recall ever seeing instructions to press the time display when you change time zones. And that time display doesn't appear selectable at all! I stumbled on it by total happenstance.


Yeah, I can't think of any release notes to track down for that one. Haha


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> You mean you don't remember the single mention in release notes a little over a year ago?


 i don't remember that note of change, well maybe i do, but ....

if you add a functionality like that, then have the default be "all selected" or "no filtering" so that you continue to see all of them (1, 2, and 3 bolt otions) until you select otherwise.

I don't think that @Madmolecule filtered out 1 and 3 bolt chargers at some point in the past and then forgot that he ever did that.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

My wish is something like this would always pop up all chargers - all 3 icons selected. Then you can deselect any you don't wish to use or see - say a Level 1. When you are on the road and you start looking for chargers, you don't want to worry about what type of charger initially if you desperately need juice. Sometimes you may need anything available and you don't want to have to think about you filtered them some time in the past. Give me all and let me deselect.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

GDN said:


> My wish is something like this would always pop up all chargers - all 3 icons selected. Then you can deselect any you don't wish to use or see - say a Level 1. When you are on the road and you start looking for chargers, you don't want to worry about what type of charger initially if you desperately need juice. Sometimes you may need anything available and you don't want to have to think about you filtered them some time in the past. Give me all and let me deselect.


You're asking for a user interface. You would think with all that brain power, the AI it would also rank them based on the direction you were heading especially if you were under navigation. Super chargers in your rearview mirror aren't a big advantage. I always hated when my navigation system on my older but more functional vehicle would bring up restaurants are Gas stations from previous exits


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

garsh said:


> One of the nice features of Tesla's navigation is that it will also figure out if you need to charge in order to reach your destination. If you only ever navigate to the "next stop", then you may end up arriving without enough charge to make it to a subsequent stop.
> 
> Sure, there are ways to work around this (abetterrouteplanner is probably the best currently, or switch the car's navigation to a subsequent destination as you approach the last supercharger on your current route), but it would be nice to have the car handle this for you.





FRC said:


> Yes, you are correct, you do not understand. I could give dozens of examples, and others have already given a few. But I'll add one simple to understand example. I'm road tripping in an unfamiliar area. I know that I want to end up at a specific supercharger, but I want to see the sights in a less than direct route on surface roads. Can I make it to the supercharger on my indirect route? Without additional calculation, I don't know. Can the car give me turn-by-turn directions for my indirect route? Not without entering destination 1, then 2, then supercharger.
> I've had to perform this routine probably hundreds of times. It is a royal pain in the rear. There is certainly a better way.
> 
> Not everyone's needs and desires are the same. Some of us are dying to get FSD beta ASAP, I'm not much interested in that. I'd like waypoints, they would be very helpful to me. I might be the only one who feels this way, and that's OK. It's just one man's opinion.


I'm always a fan of arriving at my destination with hardly any charge to do the things I want to do (or get back to another supercharger) since the navigation assumes you're always going somewhere where you can charge.


lance.bailey said:


> i have voice directions disabled as default on the model3 and turn them off everytime on the volvo (no default off setting). i can follow the popup visuals just fine. or not. sometime I just screw with the thing for kicks.


I always use the navigation just to make sure I'm not put ing myself in a situation where it's be inconvenient to charge or to make sure I'm not going to arrive somewhere at 5% and then leave my car at that low state of charge before being able to charge. That said, I have the voice turned off because it gets pretty annoying and talks over podcasts playing from my phone. Unfortunately, I'm not always the best at noticing when exits are coming up (or understanding how to act on the directions (do I exit here or the next one?)) and therefore really appreciate Navigate on Autopilot to keep me on route for Highway portions (unless it too spaces out or I distrust it to be making the right decision and then override NoA and miss my exit/turn off to soon). 🙃


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I'm always a fan of arriving at my destination with hardly any charge to do the things I want to do (or get back to another supercharger) since the navigation assumes you're always going somewhere where you can charge.


I almost didn't see the sarcasm tags on that sentence.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I love waypoints. There's an Ikea store about 120 miles from here that I visit a couple of times a year (love those swedish meatballs 😉). I can get there and back on a single charge but that's a boring road. So I try to find scenic road instead. However enticing the car to go "that way" without waypoints is an ordeal. And then it's impossible to know if I'll have enough energy to complete the trip and, if not, where I need to recharge. Like others mentioned, I use abetterrouteplanner but that functionality should be built-in the car.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Last night, I got home with 5% battery remaining. When plotting my route (at 31%) the car navigated me past 3 Supercharging stations and advised me to stay under 60mph to make it there. “You got this!” it said to me.

You know how there’s that button to remove Supercharging stops (and then it maybe can’t find a route)? An Add Charging Stops button would be kind of nice, or waypoints support. 🙃


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> Last night, I got home with 5% battery remaining. When plotting my route (at 31%) the car navigated me past 3 Supercharging stations and advised me to stay under 60mph to make it there. "You got this!" it said to me.
> 
> You know how there's that button to remove Supercharging stops (and then it maybe can't find a route)? An Add Charging Stops button would be kind of nice, or waypoints support. 🙃


I'm trying to understand. Are you saying that the car did not suggest any stops? I personally would have changed my destination to one of the supercharger before returning to my original one.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

francoisp said:


> I'm trying to understand. Are you saying that the car did not suggest any stops? I personally would have changed my destination to one of the supercharger before returning to my original one.


Car did not suggest any stops. They really wanted to charge at home.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

If I knew I wasn't going to charge right away, I would have made a charging stop. I also thought maybe this would be an okay time to attempt a half-hearted BMS recalibration.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, and let's not forget (on page 3 of preaching to the choir) that destinations don't always have charging available so adding that last charge before destination so you can do side trips, car camp, use dog mode, etc. before getting back to that charger (or the next one after your layover).

With all due respect, this seems like a much more useful capability than enhancing the nearby amenities details. Yes, that's nice but since it's screen reading and should be done when stopped, we can always use other tools for that info but having to use other apps/sites for navigation is something you just can't do when the realtime conditions impact actual range.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

skygraff said:


> this seems like a much more useful capability than enhancing the nearby amenities details.


But no more useful than fart noises 🙄


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> But no more useful than fart noises 🙄


I'm imagining the maps team and the farts team having this debate.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> I'm imagining the maps team and the farts team having this debate.


Considering Elon can hold multiple complete nav databases in his noggin, I'm guessing the farts will always win out as long as he's running the show.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Yes, and let's not forget (on page 3 of preaching to the choir) that destinations don't always have charging available so adding that last charge before destination so you can do side trips, car camp, use dog mode, etc. before getting back to that charger (or the next one after your layover).


Add me to the choir on that one. I'd very much like to be able to tell it what charge level I'd like to ARRIVE at my destination with, so I know I can do a bunch of stuff before looking for a charger when I'm travelling away from home.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

AutopilotFan said:


> Add me to the choir on that one. I'd very much like to be able to tell it what charge level I'd like to ARRIVE at my destination with, so I know I can do a bunch of stuff before looking for a charger when I'm travelling away from home.


Basically copy A Better Route Planner features.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

M3OC Rules said:


> Basically copy A Better Route Planner features.


Tesla could take a page out of Apple's book and buy them.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Tesla could take a page out of Apple's book and buy them.


As long as they don't just shut them down like Apple does.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

M3OC Rules said:


> As long as they don't just shut them down like Apple does.


Dark Sky is still up and running.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Dark Sky is still up and running.


Don't get me started on Dark Sky. What happens in these situations is that the large company buys the small company and stops development on the small companies product or removes it from the market altogether. Then integrates what it wants into its own software which takes forever if it ever happens. It probably wouldn't be great for Tesla owners or other EV is they purchased them in my opinion. If Tesla just works on copying the features it will probably be better for everyone.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

or a large networking company - seeing the current and looming chip shortage - buys an optical transceiver company and shifts all production to their own product.

there are only 4 optical transceiver manufacturing companies in the world, one company just cut that to 3 for all the other companies by buying and monopolizing one of the companies.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Dark Sky is still up and running.


This is my fault.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403008151700578312


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

For those who missed it, Elon (grudgingly) agreed to add waypoints in response to an overture from the crowd during the Plaid release event. Although, it was not entirely clear if he was serious or joking. As the article below points out, he's made public promises about waypoints before only to change his mind later. So I suppose only time will tell if he's serious this time.

Tesla Waypoints are Coming to Navigation, Confirms Elon Musk (Again) - TeslaNorth.com

The video of the back-and-forth with the audience (below) is worth a watch IMO. I find it absolutely hilarious how little he tries to hide his disdain is for his customers' wishes on this point. :laughing:

And listen carefully for the dude who meekly says _"Waypoints?"_ when they start showing the new Nav UI. That's what kicks off the whole exchange. I usually find the random people yelling out stuff during Tesla events to be extraordinarily annoying, but if that dude actually succeeds in getting waypoints, he should get some sort of trophy.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

I wish I could believe that exchange meant anything more than his responses to the same prompt on Twitter, et al.

The only thing that would've possibly convinced me (note the "possibly") is if he'd immediately said "alright, we'll do waypoints... in fact, here's the interface (appears on screen behind him) and we think we've implemented it better than anything you've seen before!"

Ah well, thanks for posting that.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> This is my fault.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1403008151700578312


I saw this earlier in the week and immediately thought how you single handedly caused this with your comment here that it was still running.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> I saw this earlier in the week and immediately thought how you single handedly caused this with your comment here that it was still running.


With the new weather app in iOS 15, I could see the writing on the wall.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> With the new weather app in iOS 15, I could see the writing on the wall.


Now if you could only get that on the screen with Carplay.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Finally!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436089282423296000


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ahh, that ‘few weeks’ time frame. LOL


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> Finally!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436089282423296000


I'm pretty sure he's just mocking us 😞


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

did a response of mine get lost on the site? could have sworn i posted to this thread just after Trev's last post announcing waypoints. 

glitch in the matrix?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> did a response of mine get lost on the site? could have sworn i posted to this thread just after Trev's last post announcing waypoints.
> 
> glitch in the matrix?


I don't see anything in your history.
The post must have been eaten by a grue.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Dang Grues.

Thanks Garsh


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Waypoints and Alt Routes really need to be added......

Also...... If you have the system set to reroute you in NOA when it detects a quicker route on highways, the system should ask you if you want the alt route or stay on the current route...

This weekend, I had the destination set and placed it on NOA for the 2 hour drive. At some point, there was an accident on the route. As I was in NOA, the system rerouted us, but I wasn't aware until the car chose to exit the highway. Because I thought NOA was acting up and I didn't see anything thing on the map data to indicate any back up for miles, I stayed on the re-set course..... 40 minutes later, traffic came to a dead stop and we sat in a 30 minute delay.

If the system had notified me that a faster route was available, I would has understood that NOA knew what it was doing by rerouting us...


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> Waypoints and Alt Routes really need to be added......
> 
> Also...... If you have the system set to reroute you in NOA when it detects a quicker route on highways, the system should ask you if you want the alt route or stay on the current route...
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to me. However I zoomed the map out and saw a dark red stretch of road telling me there was an important slowdown ahead. But I agree with you that an announcement with a short explanation would be nice.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

What are you' all talking about? I used to have an HP calculator so way points are easy:

Enter destination and let navigation figure out route.
Change to next waypoint nearest destination and let navigation figure out route.
Repeat step 2 until all waypoints have been entered into navigation history.
To drive:

Drive to closest way point.
Change to next way point by recalling from navigation history.
Repeat step 2 until arrival at destination.
Ah for the joys of reverse Polish notation. Almost like coding in APL.

Bob Wilson

ps. This is a joke posting; setup the punch line; lay down the prolog, and; peel the stack.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yeah ..... sure. I code raw PostScript for fun (seriously - I have thousands of PostScript programs all hand written by me) so stack based or reverse polish is second nature to me. 

But I still want waypoints


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> I code raw PostScript for fun (seriously - I have thousands of PostScript programs all hand written by me)


----------



## ECTO-1 (Jun 23, 2019)

bwilson4web said:


> Ah for the joys of reverse Polish notation. Almost like coding in APL.
> 
> Bob Wilson
> 
> ps. This is a joke posting; setup the punch line; lay down the prolog, and; peel the stack.


I still use a HP 32SII daily!

RPN to the moon!

ECTO-1


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ECTO-1 said:


> I still use a HP 32SII daily!


Nice! I used an HP 28S for a few decades! 🧓


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

for those on the Linux side of things there has been a desk calculator "dc" which is reverse polish and quite powerful. (and handy for those of us "that way" )


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Finally.

https://electrek.co/2021/11/11/tesla-releases-new-software-update-adds-waypoints-navigation/


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Yep..... Waypoints are in the 40.5 update....

Now give me alt routes and all will be right.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok - Sep 9 to Nov 11 ish. This is one data point to hone in on what a ‘few weeks’ means to Elon. Right about 9 weeks in this instance.

Looking forward to using this! One of the more directly practical user experience adds in a while (at least for me).


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Chris350 said:


> Yep..... Waypoints are in the 40.5 update....
> 
> Now give me alt routes and all will be right.


I love the Waze option, which gives you up to 3 routes, with distance and ETA on all. That's the way it should be. Though I doubt Tesla would ever do that. They pay per API call, if I recall, and that would increase 3x fold, so I doubt it's gonna happen.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

TeslaTony310 said:


> I love the Waze option, which gives you up to 3 routes, with distance and ETA on all. That's the way it should be.


Not just the Waze option but every other in-car (disk-based) NAV I've ever used.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

TeslaTony310 said:


> I love the Waze option, which gives you up to 3 routes, with distance and ETA on all. That's the way it should be. Though I doubt Tesla would ever do that. They pay per API call, if I recall, and that would increase 3x fold, so I doubt it's gonna happen.





Klaus-rf said:


> Not just the Waze option but every other in-car (disk-based) NAV I've ever used.


Supposedly coming to Tesla. 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/qunva9


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

TeslaTony310 said:


> I love the Waze option, which gives you up to 3 routes, with distance and ETA on all. That's the way it should be. Though I doubt Tesla would ever do that. They pay per API call, if I recall, and that would increase 3x fold, so I doubt it's gonna happen.


Unless they build it themself. They have talked about building their own maps. That was awhile ago but you never know,.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> Unless they build it themself. They have talked about building their own maps. That was awhile ago but you never know,.


They still must source traffic data from probably Google. Not sure if that requires multiple calls for different routes. I know traffic display is Premium Connectivity (paid).


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Has anyone actually gotten 2021.40.5 yet? I'm still seeing zero installs on TeslaFi.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> They still must source traffic data from probably Google. Not sure if that requires multiple calls for different routes. I know traffic display is Premium Connectivity (paid).


Sorry. I wasn't suggesting they are doing anything internally now just that they might in the future.

Fleet size probably isn't big enough but its growing pretty fast. Imagine if they implemented Waze using AI versus human crowdsourcing. Updating construction, objects in the road, closures, cars on the shoulder, emergency vehicles, etc. in real-time. And they have all those cameras driving around on the road to get map data and even 3D map data. They are already detecting lanes, stop lights, bike lanes, etc, etc. Seems reasonable given the access they have to data and the expertise to develop it.


----------



## Dnargsiefil (Nov 19, 2021)

Out and back is a simple example, why you need waypoints. If you go to a destination which doesn't have a supercharger and you turn around at the destination and head back... How would you tell the Tesla that it is not ok to charge at that last supercharger to only reach your destination but charge enough to get back to that same super charger for the ride back.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

route selection with FSD is a must have.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

Kizzy said:


> They still must source traffic data from probably Google. Not sure if that requires multiple calls for different routes. I know traffic display is Premium Connectivity (paid).


Don't think so. I remember commenting on a Green tweet where he said Tesla would poll it's own cars for traffic, but still use Google for routing.

Not sure if that's still in effect.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It just happened

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-adds-waypoints-finally.19400/


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

TeslaTony310 said:


> ... he said Tesla would poll it's own cars for traffic, but still use Google for routing.


We have a new subdivision and though the streets are on the map, it won't route me home through them.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> We have a new subdivision and though the streets are on the map, it won't route me home through them.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Oh. Yeah. I recall them talking about using their home brewed routing software.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Kizzy said:


> Oh. Yeah. I recall them talking about using their home brewed routing software.


My understanding is that Tesla uses map tiles from Google but the routing algorithms are theirs


----------

